# Moving from the UK to study in Mexico?



## Gemma'Louise (Jul 4, 2009)

Hi all,

I am from the UK but long to move to Mexico after previous visits. I have been trying to find information on the internet regarding applying to universities and regarding loans etc but I just can't seem to be able to find information anywhere.

Its early days and I havn't looked into it properly - I was going to wait until after completing an undergraduate degree here in the UK but I am only 19 and feel I should go now, whilst i'm ready and have nothing holding me back.

I can't speak spanish (except the basics) but I love the language and would really like to learn it. This is another reason for me wanting to study in Mexico.

Please could anybody provide me with any information regarding how I would go about applying - any loans I may be able to recieve?? how likely it is I would get a student visa? or how I could go about funding my studies? I only work part time and my parents cannot afford to pay for my visit/studies.
I will be about to save a couple of thousand pounds before my visit - just to tie me over for a couple of months.

Any information you could give me would be greatly appreciated, thanks for taking the time to read.


----------



## DonBlanco8 (Mar 19, 2009)

The only option is to find for a 4 yr degree course in the UK that includes a year abroad, studying in a country of your choice. You would then apply for a loan through your LEA, but it all comes down to your parents' joint income.

You will have a near impossible time finding a college/ uni in Mexico offering grants/loans to international students, I'm afraid. 

Don B


----------



## Gemma'Louise (Jul 4, 2009)

Is there not any loans available for me to get in the UK? I obviously plan to return to the UK after my studies so thought that I could perhaps get a loan like I would be able to if I was going to any university within the UK - without any problems.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Welcome to you both. I agree with DonBlanco8 and doubt that you would have any prospects of a loan coming from Mexican sources. His advice that you inquire through UK universities is well founded. Without Spanish, how would you understand the instruction at a University in Mexico; one would have to learn the language to a near-fluent level in order to study in that language, understand lectures and participate in seminars, etc. The university setting and living arrangements will not be like a Mexican resort, where many employees speak English and other languages to serve the clientele.


----------



## Gemma'Louise (Jul 4, 2009)

I understand it isn't going to be like a resort. I would not be going with any expectations of it being like a resort - I understand Spanish would be spoken the majority of the time and I genuinely believe this is the best option if I want to learn Spanish. Which I do.

I have done some research into a couple of the universities and the courses that they provide. I see that some universities do courses in English - including law which is what I'd like to study. The course infact looks fantastic its just a loan I require and information regarding visas to see if this trip would be possible.

I have done research previously regardling 4 year under graduate degrees with the option of studying in another country of my choice. However, none of these years abroad seem to involve Mexico - which is where i'd like to go.

Thanks for taking the time to answer. I appreciate it.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

That kind of 'immersion' would certainly benefit your study of the language. Some universities do offer bilingual studies; meaning that some courses may be in English. Medical and dental schools are that way but the English side is pretty weak. Studying law in Mexico would probably not prepare you to use that education elsewhere. Mexican law is based on Napoleonic Law, not Common Law as in the US and UK, etc. Mexico is only now considering open, verbal trials in a few test areas. Jury trial is not used in Mexico. However, that may be your area of interest if you are interested in studying the various legal systems used in other countries, but that would probably be post-graduate work. I suspect that may also be the reason you don't find Mexico offered as an option for foreign study in law. Now, if you were interested in Medicine or Dentistry, you might find the University of Guadalajara to be an option, as have many medical students from the USA.


----------



## DonBlanco8 (Mar 19, 2009)

Gemma'Louise said:


> I have done some research into a couple of the universities and the courses that they provide. I see that some universities do courses in English - including law which is what I'd like to study. The course infact looks fantastic its just a loan I require and information regarding visas to see if this trip would be possible.
> 
> 
> Thanks for taking the time to answer. I appreciate it.


Gemma,

Re: the student visa - you would arrive in Mexico on a 180 day FMT (or tourist visa). Once enrolled at the institution, you then apply for the Student visa yourself at an immigration office (I'm guessing the cost is between $1000-1500 pesos).


----------



## jlms (May 15, 2008)

Gemma'Louise said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am from the UK but long to move to Mexico after previous visits. I have been trying to find information on the internet regarding applying to universities and regarding loans etc but I just can't seem to be able to find information anywhere.
> 
> ...



Why the rush?

Being 19 the biggest commodity you have is your youth, use it wisely.

First of all, you have got things backwards, before you enrol in a Mexican University you must be a proficient Spanish speaker. There is no way around this, this is a necessary step for you to even consider moving to study to Mexico.

For example, the following website gives an overall view about how to enrol in an undergraduate degree in UNAM's Engineering Faculty (which would apply to all faculties, including Law)

Facultad de Ingeniería >> Admisión

But in spite of they refering to foreign students it should be noted that all information is in Spanish, because the expectation is that any applicants will speak Spanish proficiently (during my time there we had plenty of foreigners, mostly Latin American, and surprisingly, Chinese).

You don't enrol into an undergraduate course just to learn Spanish, that is a silly thing to do, if what you want is to learn Spanish and experience Mexican life then enrol in a curse to learn Spanish. Many major universities in Mexico provide this kind of tuition for foreigners.

There are a few Universities that teach some subjects in English, but all of them are private and charge you thousands of dollars for the privilege ( Tec de Monterrey Study in Mexico and Universidad de Las Americas International Students - Universidad de las Amricas Puebla are two of the most prominent)

You will not find grants or loans for public Universities, because studying there is free or very cheap, so there is no need for grants or loans of any kind, private Unis have some scholarship programmes for good athletes, but this is quite limited (and may not apply to you anyway). 

Your best shot would be to do a Masters Degree, then the interchange oportunities are many, I worked in a research institute for a while and we had international students from all around the world, but still Spanish was required, (all of them were speaking Spanish after 6 months: Russian, Chinese, US, you name it) but there was some leeway given the fact that everybody also spoke English.

I would not study Law in Mexico unless you are intending to stay to live there, if that is your intention the first step is to get there, once you have become a resident then you could study law and become a lawyer, otherwise I find the skill pretty close to useless once you are no longer in the country.


----------



## MexicoGolfer62 (May 27, 2009)

Have you thought about doing a study abroad or a project over the summer holiday or the christmas holiday season? I know that alot of Universities in the U.S. offer vacation abroads where they help out a local school, community organization or governement agency. I know this would be less than ideal considering what you have written in the posts previously but I do know that this would be a great immersion for 1-3 months and would be VERY beneficial with your spanish.


----------



## Queretaro (Dec 6, 2008)

I agree with everybody who said that to study at a university level in Mexico your best bet is to get into a 4 year college, take 1-2 years of Spanish and then try to do a year abroad. You need to have an excellent level of Spanish to take university level courses (heck, I barely understood some of my University courses... and they were in English). 

One piece of anecdotal evidence of the universities Spanish requirements. My Spanish school has a relationship with the Universidad Autonoma de Queretaro. They sometimes send us students to raise there Spanish levels so that they can do a semester abroad with them. Now the students who come for these courses are are not beginners. All are conversationally fluent, and very advanced Spanish students, but even that is not enough to take the University level classes. While they may understand the oral lecture, they need to have perfect Spanish to write reports and projects as well as understand the standards and norms of University Spanish. It is not easy.

Additionally, in Mexico there are no college loans like in the U.S. (and maybe britain), you have to pay for private universities in cash or with a regular bank loan. There are some scholarships, but I doubt there are many (if any) geared towards foreigners from first world countries (there are some that help students from central america that I know of).

This is not to discourage you from trying, but keep in mind that what you want is very difficult. Good Luck.


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

Most universities in Spanish speaking countries require the "DELE nivel superior" (Diploma de Español como Lengua Extranjera superior level) for non-native speakers to be accepted into the university. It's a fairly tough exam and you have to be fluent and then some to pass it - I know some native speakers who have seen the test and said they would struggle with it too.
I agree with the suggestion of several previous posters to explore study abroad options through English universities because the classes would be in English. You would be studying Spanish as one of your courses and have the awesome opportunity to practice daily with native speakers... and you'd be in Mexico!
Good luck,
Michael


----------



## quinta (Mar 8, 2009)

You should go to your nearest Mexican Consulate or Embassy and inquire as to Student Visa's, they might have some information regarding schools for your area. They might also require a school acceptance letter in order to grant your Visa. (Since so many enter the country as students and stay indefinitely).
The private schools are excellent and here in Puebla you'll find schools from France, Germany, the UK and more which have acceptance in all countries- but they are expensive and you would need to arrange for your own room and board + tuition, but maybe you could find some relation within them for grants. While public universities in all Mexican states are free to nationals, you'd need to inquire as to what arrangements they could make for a foreigner. You'd need to have a local address to prove your residency and Visa, I'm sure. 
Spanish is a must with a high degree of fluency since classes are in Spanish and all work and tests come from the Secretaria de Educacion and must be in Spanish as well and any textbooks are too. As far as immersion into the language and culture then you could just stay the time allowed by the tourist Visa and live and get along like a local. Mexico is inexpensive to live and safe for women. Lots of cultural activities and plenty for young people to do as well. I would say enjoy several areas like Puerto Vallarta, Guadalajara and Puebla, furnsihed rooms and hostels are plentiful and cheap, you'd get to know the country and would have a ball! Once here I'm sure other students could enlighten you as to the opportunities here.....


----------



## blondine_nx (Aug 14, 2009)

Hi, I'm just back from mexico and now have the same prospects as you. First of all I'm not sure you must be fluent to study there because when I was there i met a girl who moved from Iran, she spoke no spanish when she arrived and now is fluent after 2 years. The other thing is I was thinking of applying to UNAM, I have some friends who study there and are getting me all the information so if you want I can send it. It's government funded so Mexicans end up paying about 3 pesos for the whole university degree. Obviously for foreigners there's a greater cost bust as far as I know it's about between something like £50-£100 per semester, which is a lot less than the UK! Well that's what my firends think but when they get all the information I'll let you know. I think there's an entrance exam around may or june as well.


----------



## quinta (Mar 8, 2009)

I wish you a lot of luck gaining entrance to the UNAM (I graduated from there a long time ago...), there was a report on the Mexico City news a couple of weeks ago regarding the test having been given; there were something like 350 available slots and over 5000 applied, they were sorry to not be able to accomodate everyone but it couldn't be helped. I'm sure you can check on this, also, UNAM is famous for strikes, they happen all the time; mostly for political reasons, to protest an issue or ? but these have been going on since before I was a student there and last months sometimes, you can check on this too. UNAM is the best University in the Americas, something else that's easy to check plus you can live on a very low budget in Mexico City since there is anything and everything you could probably need in one of the most populated cities in the world. Also, there is a very serious water shortage in the Valley of Mexico which leaves you without water several times a week now.... We live hours away and go often, it's still a wonderful place......Good luck.....


----------

